
Internet Pioneer Vint Cerf Tests Positive for Covid-19 - deadmetheny
https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/internet-pioneer-vint-cerf-tests-positive-for-covid-19-1842559935
======
big_chungus
So sorry to hear that; praying he gets well, along with all others sickened.
Thanks to him and to everyone else who worked on the internet; they're the
reason why we can still function and communicate at all.

